# Moen Kitchen Faucet Leak and Limp Handle



## DenfromDanbury (May 17, 2009)

We recently replaced the cartridge in a five year old Moen single-handed kitchen faucet, to fix a drip. Now not only is the drip not fixed, but the handle falls down by its own weight like a quickly-wilting flower stem. I removed the cartridge, wiped off virtually all of the silicone lubricant on the cartridge piston and inside of the piston tube and re-installed it. It is a little bit better, but still limp. And the drip is as bad as before. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jefftheplumber (May 20, 2009)

There are mini washers/friction rings supplied by Moen that are placed over the stem shaft before installing the handle. This gives more friction and keeps the lever from dropping. Very common problem. I don't believe you can just buy these washers off the shelf at a local hardware. In the past Moen has shipped them to me. I do know they come in the box with the plastic lavatory or shower handles. You can purchase them for around $13 from your local hardware or plumbing store. :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had problems with my Moen kitchen faucet a few weeks ago. I called them and explained the main problem I was having with it. She was going to send the part to me, free of charge. Then I explained another problem I had been having with it and she sent me a new faucet. They seem like a good company to deal with.

If you call them, they'll ask you a few questions and, at the very least, send you the part you need.

Their contact info is at www.moen.com


----------



## DenfromDanbury (May 17, 2009)

*Thanks for the Info*

Jeff and GMA2rjc, 

Thanks for your ideas. I've contacted Moen, and learned, after spending $30 on a new cartridge, that they give all of it for free. In fact, the Moen plumbing advisor sent me a new cartridge, assuming the one I bought was defective, but that didn't work either. So now the focus is on the valve body (if that's the right word), the thing into which the cartidge slips...I'm soaking it in vinegar to dissolve (hopefully) any deposits which may be preventing a seal (that's the dripping part). To the untrained eye it all looks good inside, except for a little blue-green corrosion on the copper new the top of the valve body. By the way, it drips only when the hot water supply is turned on...if hot water supply is turned off and cold water supply is turned on, there is no drip (but there is limpness, a separate problem.) I will ask her about the slip rings that Jeff mentions, too.


----------



## Jefftheplumber (May 20, 2009)

Moen has an awesome customer service along with lifetime warranty on all parts. Den, the washer/friction rings will definitely stop the lever from falling. Also, check inside the valve body of the faucet with a flashlight. Make sure there is nothing inside. There should be two holes/ports approx 3/8 dia. One for hot and one for cold. They are the inlets. Sometimes rubber from the old cartridge can get wedged in there. Then take a 3/4" wire fitting brush, the kind used to clean 3/4 copper fittings and run it through the valve body while turning it. I use siliconized grease on my finger and apply it inside of the valve body, just a small amount. Slowly insert the new Moen Cart, while slightly twisting it side to side until it bottoms out. The tip of the new moen cart will have a small notch on the brass portion. That is the pointer if you will. Notch to the left Hot, notch to the right cold. Hope this helps.


----------



## bweera (Aug 18, 2012)

DenfromDanbury said:


> We recently replaced the cartridge in a five year old Moen single-handed kitchen faucet, to fix a drip. Now not only is the drip not fixed, but the handle falls down by its own weight like a quickly-wilting flower stem. I removed the cartridge, wiped off virtually all of the silicone lubricant on the cartridge piston and inside of the piston tube and re-installed it. It is a little bit better, but still limp. And the drip is as bad as before.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have exactly the same problem. I contacted Moen and explained the problem. They are sending me some parts to fix the problem. Why all this high tech stuff for opening and closing a tap? Good old days faucets lasted for years except for an occasional replacement of a simple washer.


----------



## i_hate_plumbing (May 10, 2014)

I just replaced a MOEN cartridge and also ran into the problem of the limp handle. I had tried a second cartridge as well as cleaning out the piston but to no avail. 

I then replaced the the adapter and connector(got it free from Lowes). The adapter is the part that the handle is screwed into. The adapter attaches to a black plastic connector which allows it to pivot forward and backwards (move the handle up and down). There's a fairly large screw that goes through this connector and into the top of the cartridge. This screw has to be really tight for the connector to create enough friction around the adapter hinge to keep the lever up, otherwise the weight of the handle causes the adapter to pivot and the handle droops down. Don't be afraid to tighten it more even if it feels like it's already tight. The connector is spring like and has a lot of resistance but it will flex. Once the lever stays up on its own, you're done tightening.

I only figured out how this stuff works after attaching the connector on the adapter from a new replacement package. The pieces were separate and so I could see how they fit together clearly. So probably the old adapter and connector I had were fine, I just didn't tighten it enough. 

Now the wife is happy and I don't have to replace the faucet. Time for a drink.


----------



## EasyRyder (Jan 2, 2015)

*handle slides down on Moen kitchen faucet*



DenfromDanbury said:


> We recently replaced the cartridge in a five year old Moen single-handed kitchen faucet, to fix a drip. Now not only is the drip not fixed, but the handle falls down by its own weight like a quickly-wilting flower stem. I removed the cartridge, wiped off virtually all of the silicone lubricant on the cartridge piston and inside of the piston tube and re-installed it. It is a little bit better, but still limp. And the drip is as bad as before.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yes as one reader said you have to REALLY tighten the large silver Phillips screw that is under the handle connecting the handle to the black connector that has a hinged adapter to the cartridge below. I had to bring my electric drill with screw driver attached on low torque with a risk of breaking the screw but this is what solved the problem of a sliding heavy handle. Removing all the grease or lub will do nothing except cause a wear and tear of the unit. However, I do not know what will solve the leaking issue


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Original post is over 6 years old. I think he got it fixed or installed a new faucet by now. It is nice to know there are so many satisfied moen customers though.


----------



## fjsingel (Oct 27, 2018)

You guys were right on with tightening the screw. When I installed the new cartridge, I thought it was tight. I was afraid to turn it because of all of the plastic around. Anyhow, I took the handle off, and was able to turn it a couple more turns, so much so I thought I broke it. Then it bottomed out and I was good. I saw posts about bending brass and taking off the silicon, seemed fishy, and was.


----------



## Willeh52 (Mar 4, 2021)

EasyRyder said:


> *handle slides down on Moen kitchen faucet*
> 
> 
> Yes as one reader said you have to REALLY tighten the large silver Phillips screw that is under the handle connecting the handle to the black connector that has a hinged adapter to the cartridge below. I had to bring my electric drill with screw driver attached on low torque with a risk of breaking the screw but this is what solved the problem of a sliding heavy handle. Removing all the grease or lub will do nothing except cause a wear and tear of the unit. However, I do not know what will solve the leaking issue


For what it's worth, this solved my droopy faucet. It's the large silver screw directly under the handle (when it is lifted off). Wrench on it super tight and gone is the droop.


----------



## Full Time (Dec 2, 2021)

DenfromDanbury said:


> We recently replaced the cartridge in a five year old Moen single-handed kitchen faucet, to fix a drip. Now not only is the drip not fixed, but the handle falls down by its own weight like a quickly-wilting flower stem. I removed the cartridge, wiped off virtually all of the silicone lubricant on the cartridge piston and inside of the piston tube and re-installed it. It is a little bit better, but still limp. And the drip is as bad as before.
> 
> Any suggestions?


The silver phillips screw is stainless steel and it screws into the brass shaft of the cartridge, which then cinches tight the black plastic collar around the round shaft of the handle support union. Because of the softness of brass and the hardness of the stainless steel common sense dictates that you only snug the two. But that won't cinch the black plastic collar enough to prevent the weight of the handle from dropping. So you really have to twist hard on that S/S screw and you'll find that it will turn a few more times taking up the slack in the black plastic collar. I believe this is a poor design and perhaps that is why they no longer produce the Moen Corrine kitchen faucet that I just spent 2.5 hours repairing like I described. Lastly, I called Moen and the only option available to me through their automated phone system was to get a call back from them 5 days from now. This is our kitchen sink and the weekend starts in 2 days so what are we supposed to do? I will never buy another Moen product.


----------

